# Catching locusts ... There has to be an easier way !



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

I've just spent half an hour chasing :censor: locusts around a faunarium in order to catch 8, 4 to feed to my Leo & 4 to my rankins. I'm catching them one by one with tweezers.

There has to be an easier way ! Help , I'd rather spend the time playing with my lizards


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

I can't understand how you're having difficulty catching locusts?!

There's not much advice I could give you other than put your hand (or tweezers) in and pick them up! :lol2:


----------



## plaiceandchips (Jan 18, 2011)

Maybe a large Kricket Keeper? I used to use one and some of the locusts went up the tubes.
I suggest breeding dubia roaches, no smell, more nutritional and can't climb so easy to catch 

As above how can you not catch locust they are the slowest creatures on earth :lol2:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

Every time I get near one it hops out of the flippin way ! They are size 2 locusts and I'm not the speediest with my hands (arthritis).

I have dubias and they do have those but I like to give them some variety


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2012)

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Every time I get near one it hops out of the flippin way ! They are size 2 locusts and I'm not the speediest with my hands (arthritis).
> 
> I have dubias and they do have those but I like to give them some variety


How about a small tupperware you could put over the top of a few and scoop them out?


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

Kennedypjp said:


> That's good question that I would like to know as well! image



Thank goodness for that, I was beginning to think I was the only one :blush:


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

Have you considered moving up a size as they're a bit slower? How bigs the dragon can it not eat 3s or 4s. 

Also, put them in the fridge for 5-10mins and they'll slow right down. Surely if they're that fast and jumpy the lizard can't catch them?


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

No size 2's are already bordering on too big if I follow the 'space between the eye' rule for my rankins. They are only babies, 2 months old. My Leo is 4 months so is ok with slightly larger

As for can the dragon catch them lol, well Jorgie can, although she waits until they are sitting unsuspectingly on a leaf and sneaks up on them, they never see her coming lol. Jasmine I haven't seen eat yet but it's early days yet, only had them 5 days and Jasmine is shy 

I thought about the idea of the fridge but the problem I have is catching them in the faunarium, and the faunarium won't fit in the fridge ! 

I'm now thinking ditch the tweezers and go in with my hands but I'm scared of squishing them


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

With locusts you can be more lenient with the space between the eyes rule and you can safely feed larger locusts. Unlike crickets or roaches for example locusts are soft and are easily chewed up or squashed. 

With locusts I tend to feed width of the whole head rather than the eyes. 

Just use your hands they can't bite you! lol


----------



## Crazmanian (Jan 30, 2012)

I have mine in a big plastic storage box from Wilko's. 
Use a plastic beaker to dust my live food in. So usually just open the lid enough to put my hand in with beaker scoop a few up in the beaker then hand over the top of beaker. A gentle shake to dust and then in the viv they go.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I use a lasoo


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

Pooter! 
Its a jar with two tubes going into it, one has mesh on the end and the other doesnt. you suck on the tube with mesh and then 'vacuum' up the bug with the other tube. The mesh stops it entering the 'suck' tube. The fastest and easiest way to catch bugs by an absolute mile.


----------



## bazsmum (Dec 30, 2014)

My son talked me into letting him get a bearded dragon, I didn't like the crickets, but used the tube method, now we have hoppers........aggghhhh! Totally freak me out like others have said, the twanging around. So, I've ordered loooooong tweezers, to give it a go catching them. I was interested to hear the hoppers like light, what about a see through tube? I'm off to dragons den as we speak (no pun intended) lol. Still hoping to overcome my fear of them


----------



## Hootz (Aug 28, 2014)

plaiceandchips said:


> As above how can you not catch locust they are the slowest creatures on earth :lol2:


That ^^^ ;p

Just grab em by their back legs in between random hops in whatever direction theyre facing, stupid things >.>


----------



## bazsmum (Dec 30, 2014)

Worms are slow, but, I'd have all on picking one of those up too. I'm scared of the hoppers, it's a me thing lol


----------

